# No device nodes created for removable storage

## gagern

Plugging in my digital photo camera, I no longer get a device node created in the /dev file system. dmesg tells me about a device sdc, but there is no /dev/sdc, and no nodes for partitions either, and no symlinks in the disk/by-id/ and disk/by-path/ trees. I'm on ~amd64, and have seen this today for the first time, but since I don't use this device on a daily basis, the actual cause might be a month or more in the past. I tried downgrading udev from 206-r3 to 204 but that didn't solve the problem. Any suggestions what other packages might be involved here?

----------

## eccerr0r

Did it report partitions on the drive?

Quite possibly your kernel was recompiled but not all needed options were set?

----------

## Hu

If you create the device nodes by hand, can you access the underlying camera?  My guess is the answer will be no, but the answer might be yes if the problem is purely in the code for creating the nodes.

----------

## gagern

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If you create the device nodes by hand, can you access the underlying camera?

 

Negative: did “mknod /dev/sdxc b 8 32” followed by “fdisk -l /dev/sdxc” and got “no such device or address”, or something along these lines. Then waited some more, and eventually got the /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1 nodes, but still no named node in /dev/disk/by-id.

```
[23316.638787] usb 6-1: default language 0x0409

[23316.640026] usb 6-1: udev 7, busnum 6, minor = 646

[23316.640035] usb 6-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04da, idProduct=2372

[23316.640043] usb 6-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[23316.640049] usb 6-1: Product: DMC-FZ28

[23316.640054] usb 6-1: Manufacturer: Panasonic

[23316.640060] usb 6-1: SerialNumber: 0000000000000000000S0309110010

[23316.640251] usb 6-1: usb_probe_device

[23316.640259] usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[23316.640401] usb 6-1: adding 6-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[23316.640469] usb-storage 6-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[23316.640478] usb-storage 6-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[23316.640487] usb-storage 6-1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[23316.647817] usb-storage 6-1:1.0: Quirks match for vid 04da pid 2372: 90

[23316.651824] scsi11 : usb-storage 6-1:1.0

[23317.656118] scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     MATSHITA DMC-FZ28         0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[23317.661197] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 15954944

[23317.661214] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] 15954943 512-byte logical blocks: (8.16 GB/7.60 GiB)

[23317.662105] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is on

[23317.662117] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 04 00 80 00

[23317.662842] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

[23317.662849] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[23348.490830] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23348.490849] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23348.541861] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23348.592920] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23348.592936] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23379.547467] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23379.547487] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23379.598452] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23379.649484] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23379.649500] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23410.539997] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23410.540004] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23410.590992] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23410.642064] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23410.642070] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23441.532591] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23441.532609] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23441.583576] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23441.634605] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23441.634621] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23441.701978] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 15954944

[23441.703369] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

[23441.703380] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[23472.653173] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23472.653180] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23472.704189] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23472.756265] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23472.756270] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23503.646768] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23503.646787] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23503.697765] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23503.748807] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23503.748823] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23534.638273] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23534.638280] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23534.689295] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23534.740338] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23534.740345] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23565.630865] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23565.630886] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23565.681877] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23565.732931] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23565.732950] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23565.816270]  sdc: sdc1

[23565.816286] sdc: p1 size 15946752 extends beyond EOD, enabling native capacity

[23565.820265] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 15954944

[23565.821513] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

[23565.821521] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[23596.623451] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23596.623471] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23596.674449] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23596.725517] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23596.725535] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23627.744042] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23627.744061] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23627.795066] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23627.846107] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23627.846123] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23658.736621] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23658.736628] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23658.787606] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23658.838662] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23658.838667] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23689.729188] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23689.729208] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23689.780174] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23689.831201] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23689.831214] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23689.914285]  sdc: sdc1

[23689.914298] sdc: p1 size 15946752 extends beyond EOD, truncated

[23689.915657] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Adjusting the sector count from its reported value: 15954944

[23689.917153] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

[23689.917161] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[23720.721770] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23720.721777] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23720.772742] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23720.823785] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23720.823792] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23751.714313] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23751.714332] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23751.765339] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23751.816378] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23751.816394] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23782.770924] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23782.770944] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23782.821925] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23782.873993] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23782.874011] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23813.828539] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23813.828558] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23813.879521] usb 6-1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[23813.930554] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

[23813.930571] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[23813.995702] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

So apparently it took my system 8 minutes to actually set this device up. With respect to this reported partition size mismatch, I guess I'll beter have the camera format its memory card, but that should not be the cause of this problem.

----------

## eccerr0r

This seems like a power or cabling problem... Does the camera work with other computers?

----------

## gagern

Sorry for the late reply, been on vacation.

This appears to be related to a kernel update: I observed the issue with 3.10.4-gentoo but with 3.9.6-gentoo things work just fine. I guess I'll install 3.10.9 today, see whether that works. If not, I'll try vanilla sources, then try to narrow down the patch which causes this.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *gagern wrote:*   

> Sorry for the late reply, been on vacation.
> 
> This appears to be related to a kernel update: I observed the issue with 3.10.4-gentoo but with 3.9.6-gentoo things work just fine. I guess I'll install 3.10.9 today, see whether that works. If not, I'll try vanilla sources, then try to narrow down the patch which causes this.

 

If you google for 'ehci Linux 3.10' or 'usb Linux 3.10' you'll find out multiple people have had issues with early 3.10 kernels and USB.

I'm very much intrested in knowing if 3.10.9 worked for you, please let us know.

----------

## eccerr0r

So far, at least some USB devices work for me with 3.10.7 (EHCI port).

I do have this one USB1 CF reader that doesn't enumerate in 3.10.7 on one machine, and completely chokes on a 3.9.2 machine.  This device may not be working so I can't draw any conclusions just yet..

----------

## gagern

3.10.9-gentoo works again. If there was any real need, I could try to bisect kernel releases and probably even git commits, but given the time this would require, I'll only do so if someone comes up with a reason why this would still be relevant. So far, I'll simply be happy that someone somehow fixed this by now, and things again work for me the way they “always” did.

----------

